# Nice Avatar !



## Neutral Singh (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice Avatar ThinkingOne Ji


----------



## Arvind (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks. Took it off from other site. I liked the glow, ecstasy, devotion, gestures of this pic. But then It came to me that the bright colors dont suit the discussion environments here on this site. So for this site, may be I will change the pic after some time, or change the bright colors, if I can.

Regards.


----------



## etinder (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah this is a real cool avtaar
i wish we had some comic character like superman, spiderman as a sikh..anytakers


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 24, 2004)

he! hee! Nice Idea !!  where are the sikh cartoonist i wonder...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 24, 2004)

etinder said:
			
		

> yeah this is a real cool avtaar
> i wish we had some comic character like superman, spiderman as a sikh..anytakers


SuperSingh already exists. Sandeep (email_punjabi) had that for some time


----------



## Arvind (Aug 24, 2004)

Neutral Singh said:
			
		

> he! hee! Nice Idea !!  where are the sikh cartoonist i wonder...


Well... I used to a cartoonist... amateur though, just for fun


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 25, 2004)

You new avatar is even better !!


----------



## Arvind (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks. yea, looks like I am going to stay with this one for longer time. Even if I change avtars in between, but this is going to be coming back again and again


----------

